# TPU Xfire Clubhouse



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey TPU members! I have created a Clan on Xfire called "Courage in Overclock".

I have a Hosted VOIP chat server there as well called "tpu bc2"
Join us and game with us on multiple games such as: BC2, RSV2, COD4, WZ2100, C&C, Starcraft. 

http://www.xfire.com/communities/techpowerupbc2/


----------

